# Blood Test Results - what do these mean?



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

I have just got a copy of my latest results. Apparently there is nothing alarming in them but I would like to find out what each test is for. Can anyone here explain these terms?
AST norm 4 Hi 37
ALT 4 41
Alk Phosphatase 40 129
GGT 10 66
Bilirubin 0 24.5
Total Protein 64 83
Albumin 34 48

Happily most of my results are within the ranges shown. But what do these terms mean? Thanks

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi IH

MrsW will probably know . . . or "Mrs Penquin" as she probably doesn't like being addressed! 8O  

She is ever so kind and helpful, and answered lots of questions when we needed some support with the ageing MiL.

Penquin will probably notice this and pass it on if she has access to the info you need.

Dave


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I suggest you try NHS Direct website. That will probably give you more information than you will ever need.

P&L


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> I suggest you try NHS Direct website. That will probably give you more information than you will ever need.
> 
> P&L


Yep, that was useful alright, thanks.

IH


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry didn't see this one!  

MrsW is a nurse advisor for NHS Direct and would probably have done exactly the same thing - her speciality is paediatrics so she would have had to look up adult figures.......... that is assuming you are over 18! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Does MHF have any members under 18?

Maybe there is one IT multimillionaire who sold out at 17 and owns a Carthago.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.
I couldn't see anything for "Guinness" levels, obviously you are not getting enough.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think you are not going to last for ever

DAve p


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

A good number for your LFST (Liver Function Test) is 70 (Personal Experience !)

Harry


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hmm.
> I couldn't see anything for "Guinness" levels, obviously you are not getting enough.


Never touch Guinness Ray! :wink:

Plenty of vino tinto - good for the heart!  

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I think you are not going to last for ever
> 
> DAve p


Oh my God! what do you mean? are you.....Oh ha ha ...forgot you didn,t have my readings!   

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I guess from you posting that it is still going around and around  and long may it continue :!:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Here's some abbreviations. http://www.bloodbook.com/gloss-abrev.html

... but look on the bright side. You have blood and that is the main thing.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Here's some abbreviations. http://www.bloodbook.com/gloss-abrev.html
> 
> ... but look on the bright side. You have blood and that is the main thing.


May I just point out that this is an American book and the abbreviations do not all comply with European/UK ones that you may encounter. :? 8O  

What I think that means is that the Great British Blue Blood does not always equate with that derived from the former colony! :lol:

*PS* for those that think this post should be in Jokes and Trivia I do have a serious meaning behind in that the list of abbreviations in that book is way beyond most humans.

Good luck! 

Dave


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> I guess from you posting that it is still going around and around  and long may it continue :!:


Indeed, my cholesterol continues to circulate.

The terms are confusing alright. Thanks everyone.

In this former colony the blood is green!   

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona


----------

